# Need help with legs...anyone?



## rebootuk (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all, I've got a problem trying to get the fat of my legs. Let me explain. I have lost 4 stone through dieting over the last 18 months. I'm around 12 stone now and need to sort my body out physically. I can workout in the gym to tone the flab that's left but the tops of my legs are quite flabby, the diet didn't seem to recognize that area and my calf's are still big making buying knee length boots impossible and that just makes me angry agreed? So, in short...how do I get rid of that thigh fat and how do I make my calf's slimmer? I am prepared to try anything other than surgery. Thanks for reading. Oh and btw. I'm not rebootuk thats my boyfriend he uses the male section.

Shaz


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey SHaz,

Congrats on your weight loss. Now you can resculpt your body.

What are you doing when you are in the gym?

Yes women can hold extra fat on their lower halves, but it can be remedied.

Just a bit more info please.

x

x

x

T


----------



## rebootuk (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi T, thanks for the grats. Well, at the moment the only thing I am doing is cardio. I do perhaps 30min tredmill another 30min on the rower. I have one of those Tony Little Gazelle Freestyles that I use regular at home. As for weights my boyfriend has those here at home. Bench, barbells, dumbells, curling bar and the rest. He also goes to the gym which is what I would like to do now if it all helps. So that's about it. Sorry it's not much to go on.

Shaz


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Shaz...welcome to the site now go and sign up on your own merit as that will remove any confusion that might happen in the future i would not want to tell your old fella how to tone his thighs now would i 

echo what T has said as that amount of weight loss is a great..

it has been shown in studies carried out on women that more fat is lost if a weight regime is carried out then followed by cardio...plus i have had alot of success with women who want to lose weight when i raised their protein intake to match their body weight as protein has been shown to have a thermogenic effect on the body and helps to tone up muscle..


----------



## Shaz (Jul 30, 2006)

OK, here I am with my own user name. So, as before, whatever you can give me will be greatly appreciated. Thanks

Shaz


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

If you think what your legs are made of, you have bone, muscle, fat, some connective tissue and tendons and skin.

Now you decide what you want on them.

Putting on muscle means toning. It is the ladylike way of saying bodybuilding. So you had might as well cut to the chase and just start training.

As a beginner, an all over body workout two or three times a week would be good for the first few months. You have to change your routine as your body adapts to it and doesn't get the benefit.

Legs

Squats (free weights)-I figure dive in and if your BF is training, get him to show you how to squat

3 sets of 15 reps in each, empty Olympic bar the first time

OR

Leg Press (machine)

3 sets of 15 reps

One of

Leg extensions (machine) 3 sets of 15 reps

alternating with

Leg curls (machine) 3 sets of 15 reps

Military Dumbell Press-Seated 3 sets of 15 reps

Incline Dumbell Press 3 sets of 15 reps

Back extensions 3 sets of 10-15 reps

OR

Seated Rows (cables) 3 sets of 15 reps

Swiss Ball crunches 3 sets of 20 reps

Roman chair leg/knee lift 3 sets of 10-15 reps

OR

3 sets of focused crunches 20 reps

Plank position (starting press up position back flat) hold for 30 sec 3 times

Calves

Mondays-Cardio

Tuesday-Weights

Wed-Cardio

Thurs-Weights

Friday-Cardio

Weights and cardio is cool too. It is just that some people do become cardio queens and overdo it, and it does not aid fat loss as well then. I am a firm believer in mixing up the cardio and doing some intensity work so you don't have to spend and hour and a half on a x-trainer.

Hope this helps to start. Let me know if there are bits you don't get. Keep us posted please.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Shaz (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi T. So, when you say "one of" do you mean pick one of the excercise's listed or the set? And can I move the Monday cardio to Tue as BF does legs on a Mon which would be good for his help. If you could list a routine I would gladly follow it. Thanks

Shaz


----------



## Shaz (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh dear, this forum didn't last long....HEEEEELLLLP. :violin:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Shaz,

Ok so for a program, it is the exercises above one of each minimum two or three times a week. Yes one of means only do one of them. They are for a bit of variety, as different bits of equipment, even the difference between the free weights, dumbells and barbells, makes a difference in how it hits the muscles. Using the cables and machines also changes the stress on the muscle group.

I do try to change the equipment I use, I do have a few favs I do every week!

For example

Sample Day 1

Warm up 10 min walking, biking or x-trainer

Squats 3 sets of 15 reps Start out really light and get good lifting technique.

Leg extensions 3 sets 20 reps

Dumbell Military Press 3 sets 15 reps

Incline Dumbell Bench Press 3 sets 12-15 reps

Dumbell Rows 3 sets of 12-15 reps with each arm

You could do this three times a week for the first few weeks to get you started. If you want a change from dumbells, first switch to a bar, and use a few of the equivalent machines.

x

x

x

T


----------



## Dizzy1436114520 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi I just joined today and this is what i have been after, I have just lost some weight and everything is getting toned apart from the top of my legs.

Great info

Thanks

X


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

it sounds like you are on the right path and just having a little more patience is the trick


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

One of the major things in relation to toning the 'tops' of the legs is the defence response your body has as a female.

a)Two of the worst mistakes you can make is to drop calories too low.

b)The second is to perform a higher dominance of CV (If any at all) and ignore resistance training.

Females are at a higher pre-disposition to losing muscle mass (less testosterone and an initial lower overall amount of tissue). This has permanent damaging effects on resting metabolic rate.

Firstly dropping calories too low will cause the body to become stressed (elevation of cortisol and cell damaging effect) and will cause a 'survival state' meaning the body will attempt to protect your Genetic pool (reproductive system). This means an accumulation of stored 'protective' fat around the reproductive system. Typically you can spot on a figure or BB stage those who 'dieted' rather than burned fuel effectively. They will be lean as hell everywhere but be 'soft' around those areas.

Elevation of Estrogen is an issue in females also (also as much of a problem in males) the level of phytoestrogens (plant chemicals that resemble human estrogen) and xenoestrogens (environmental chemicals that resemble estrogen) in our diet doesnt help so keep your diet as 'clean' as possible.

May seem obscure and a little scary but those ladies who want to achieve that toned (even hard) look need to elevate Testosterone (dont worry, no excessive hair or deepening of voice). Doing this without 'assistance' of any sort involves lifting weights VERY well.

Tatyanas advice is dead on IMO. Although I'd stick with movements that involve more than single joint movements for now 

Build a great foundation based around BIG lifts getting the technicalities of the lifts perfected. I always find a good way to do this is to tie in the intensity with technical work....oh and CV as you need to move over from one to the other but continue to 'burn fuel'

Not to contradict what anyone has said (this is where opinions come in and different methodology).

I would look at a structure like this using a weight you can manage for 15 TOP quality and technically perfect reps.

Triple Flexion/Extension of legs (Involves Knee, hip and ankle)

eg. Back Squats, Front squats, overhead squats, fitball squats, Deadlifts, Plie Squats etc.

Vertical Push

eg.Shoulder Press, DB, Barbell, machine etc, standing ideally.

Vertical Pull

eg Lat pulldown, High pulldown, alter grip, keep good posture!!

Horizontal Push

eg. Chest Press, Push ups, Incline press etc.

Horizontal Pull

eg. Seated Row, Wide row, bent over row etc.

Work through in a circuit fashion completing anywhere up to 9 circuits. Nb The more circuits you do you should drop your cardio IMO proportionately. Take as little rest as possible between each exercise.

To progress start to overload by adding more weight until you need to lower your repetition target. Try to get down to 6-8 top quality technical reps!

Just plan what exercises you're going to do based upon the above parameters.

Hope this is a nice alternative.

Phil


----------

